# Young Dumbo female rats in NJ



## AmyJean (Feb 18, 2008)

Soooo cute. I have seven I just pulled from the shelter. 4 black hooded about 8 weeks old, one brown hooded 8 weeks old and a grey one about 12 weeks old. I cannot seem to upload pics so email me at [email protected] for pics.


----------



## ses2178 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi. My name is sarah schiller and i want to adopt two female rats. i live in new york city. do you ever come out here? is it hard to get there? thanks, sarah


----------

